# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  I want to learn Croatian

## Korcula

I am wanting to learn the Croatian language, i live in Glasgow, but i am finding it really hard to find any courses near to where i stay! Does anyone know of any places of where i can look?  
Much appreciated, thankyou

----------

I'll be your penpal. Leave your e-mail if you want so.

----------


## Turska

heyy Crotian djevojka,
ja malo znam hrvatski jezika.Ali ja zelim da nau

----------


## Korcula

My email address: tanya303@hotmail.com

----------


## Tvrtko_Kotromanic

Hi... I'm from Bosnia,and Bosnian=Croatian
So if anyone needs help to learn Croatian,Serbian or Bosnian contact me: marikc@gmail.com  ::

----------


## Оля

> *Bosnian=Croatian*
> So if anyone needs help to learn Croatian,Serbian *OR* Bosnian

 Как тебя понимать?   ::

----------


## Tvrtko_Kotromanic

[quote=Оля] 

> *Bosnian=Croatian*
> So if anyone needs help to learn Croatian,Serbian *OR* Bosnian

 Как тебя понимать?   :: [/quote:38vctfy2] 
They are all the same... Just little differnt

----------


## Оля

[quote=Tvrtko_Kotromanic][quote="Оля":ipq2vopr] 

> *Bosnian=Croatian*
> So if anyone needs help to learn Croatian,Serbian *OR* Bosnian

 Как тебя понимать?   :: [/quote:ipq2vopr] 
They are all the same... Just little differnt[/quote:ipq2vopr]
I just don't understand "OR" here. It' slightly funny.

----------


## Tvrtko_Kotromanic

[quote=Оля][quote="Tvrtko_Kotromanic":2m4f8335][quote="Оля":2m4f8335] 

> *Bosnian=Croatian*
> So if anyone needs help to learn Croatian,Serbian *OR* Bosnian

 Как тебя понимать?   :: [/quote:2m4f8335] 
They are all the same... Just little differnt[/quote:2m4f8335]
I just don't understand "OR" here. It' slightly funny.[/quote:2m4f8335] 
oh that... just a keyboard mistake

----------

